# Puppy humping Mr.Fluffy!!??



## dsunnym1 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ok, this is really weird. We gave are 9wk puppy a really soft Doggie doll that we call mr.fluffy. Well he got on top of the doll chewing him to death which was normal but then started to what seemed like humping the doll several times? Now I know he's just a baby, so can this be?


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

It's normal and very common. No, he's not trying to mate with the doll. Dogs do this to exhibit dominance. Even my female does it.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh it can be, let me tell you! Our puppy Stosh was 9 weeks old when we brought him home, his half sister Uschi was 5 mos and he was doing that to her...she had no idea what has going on. He got extremely excited to the point of no return. I was shocked...his little private part wouldn't return to its' normal size so he couldn't put it away where it belonged, he could hardly walk, was whimpering and very upset. I called my niece who runs the infirmary at the zoo and she said it wasn't unusual for a very young male to do that but since he couldn't finish what he started it was going to stay that way for hours, maybe overnight! You know that Cialis or Viagra commercial that says if it lasts more than 4 hours see a doctor? Well poor Stosh's condition lasted into the night but he was fine in the morning. Now he's 6 mos old and is beginning to discover his 'special purpose' all over again...a bit more age appropriate. My guess is your pup will loose interest and rediscover the fun when he's a little older, unless Mr Fluffy is especially charming!


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

You shouldn't worry its normal. I've also seen plenty of females do this.


----------



## dsunnym1 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thx Guy"s..... I was kinda thinking of it as maybe a dominance thing? 
Mr.Fluffy is pretty hard to resist though! Lol


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

When we first got Max at 8 weeks, my fiance got him a stuffed bear that was a bit bigger than him at the time. Within a week or so, he was humping it to beat the band. I retired the bear to a top shelf in a closet and he hasn't humped anything else since. It is normal, but not something I really want to encourage... ya know?


----------



## Leosmom (Jul 1, 2010)

Leo will be 8 weeks on monday - he's been 'bumping it' with his stuffed Lion for a couple weeks now!! LOL!!!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Leosmom said:


> Leo will be 8 weeks on monday - he's been 'bumping it' with his stuffed Lion for a couple weeks now!! LOL!!!


Is he from a litter of yours or have you had since at or before 6 weeks??


----------



## FLyMuSLiMa (Apr 25, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Oh it can be, let me tell you! Our puppy Stosh was 9 weeks old when we brought him home, his half sister Uschi was 5 mos and he was doing that to her...she had no idea what has going on. He got extremely excited to the point of no return. I was shocked...his little private part wouldn't return to its' normal size so he couldn't put it away where it belonged, he could hardly walk, was whimpering and very upset. I called my niece who runs the infirmary at the zoo and she said it wasn't unusual for a very young male to do that but since he couldn't finish what he started it was going to stay that way for hours, maybe overnight! You know that Cialis or Viagra commercial that says if it lasts more than 4 hours see a doctor? Well poor Stosh's condition lasted into the night but he was fine in the morning. Now he's 6 mos old and is beginning to discover his 'special purpose' all over again...a bit more age appropriate. My guess is your pup will loose interest and rediscover the fun when he's a little older, unless Mr Fluffy is especially charming!




LOL, Wow, very interesting


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

It was definitely and 'interesting' evening! My niece said I should put some Vaseline or KY jelly on him so it wouldn't dry out and lead to other problems but I decided he was on his own!! Just couldn't see myself doing that...


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Stosh said:


> It was definitely and 'interesting' evening! My niece said I should put some Vaseline or KY jelly on him so it wouldn't dry out and lead to other problems but I decided he was on his own!! Just couldn't see myself doing that...


ewwwwwww... really. :shocked:


----------



## FLyMuSLiMa (Apr 25, 2010)

Stosh said:


> It was definitely and 'interesting' evening! My niece said I should put some Vaseline or KY jelly on him so it wouldn't dry out and lead to other problems but I decided he was on his own!! Just couldn't see myself doing that...


:laugh: LOL!!!! Right; he got himself into that "situation" alone, naw; don't help him; it might lead to increased unwanted behavior.... I know you don't want THAT!!! :wild:


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Ike went through this "I must hump everything" phase when he was that age too (8-11 weeks) and then one day he just stopped. My two years old Corgi rescue Dottie - now that girl you have to keep your eyes on because she loves to hump and it's definitely a dominance thing ...


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

Ha, Godric just turned 11 weeks, and for about a week, he's been humping a super fluffy round bed. He drops a toy in it, and bites it or bites the bed, and humps away for 10-15 seconds, and then ends up tripping, falls over, and runs off and grabs another toy. It's so goofy.


----------

